# Fuel Pump to Carb line adjustment



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

I’m converting to power steering and need to adjust the fuel line from the pump up to the carb. My car has a 1969 350 block with a side exit fuel pump. There is a hard line coming off the pump that appears as though it will be in the way of the ps belt.
I’be never messed with fuel lines before so looking for advice. I’m planning to cut the hard line a few inches back to a spot where it runs up the front of the engine. Then put a 90 degree fitting at the pump and run a few inches of hose to the shortened hard line. Does this seem like a good plan? Also, when I go to remove the line to make the modifications, is fuel going to flow freely? And, when I finish, do I need to be worried about any air or any priming of the line? Picture attached of current line.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Just looking at it, can you cut the hard line just before the bend where it goes up to the carb? Then loosen the fitting at the fuel pump and rotate the line downward so it runs alongside the fuel pump body and above the inlet hose. Tighten the fitting. Then cut what is left of that elbow that goes up to the carb so you now have a straight line. Attach a rubber fuel line hose to the two open ends to connect the hard lines. The hose should be 3/8" dia and get the high pressure 250 PSI rubber fuel line used for fuel injection cars and screw clamps.

Just my suggestion on it, you will have to be the judge.

Some fuel may run out once you cut/remove the lines, so do it on a cold engine. Not sure if gas will continue to flow from the tank. You can pinch the rubber line with a clamp.

No need to worry about air in the line, it'll purge out by itself.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

You should be able to re-bend the line so that it doesn't interfere (if it does now), or purchase the replacement hard line that was used on cars with factory power steering. Even on factory PS cars, that line is hard line all the way from the pump to the carb. Personally, I do not recommend using rubber fuel line anywhere near the engine. All it takes is one tiny pin-hole leak and you've got a nasty fire. That can really mess up an otherwise nice day.

Bear


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Just looking at it, can you cut the hard line just before the bend where it goes up to the carb? Then loosen the fitting at the fuel pump and rotate the line downward so it runs alongside the fuel pump body and above the inlet hose. Tighten the fitting. Then cut what is left of that elbow that goes up to the carb so you now have a straight line. Attach a rubber fuel line hose to the two open ends to connect the hard lines. The hose should be 3/8" dia and get the high pressure 250 PSI rubber fuel line used for fuel injection cars and screw clamps.
> 
> Just my suggestion on it, you will have to be the judge.
> 
> ...


Thank you Jim. Good idea. I’ll be giving that a try when the parts get here. I’ll follow up. Hoping the project goes well.


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

RockyIce said:


> Thank you Jim. Good idea. I’ll be giving that a try when the parts get here. I’ll follow up. Hoping the project goes well.


Update. I went on YearOne and ordered 4 different fuel pump to carburetor hard lines and looks like one of them is a perfect fit. So I should be able to swap it out and have a hard line which is ideal. The rest of the power steering parts should be here tomorrow so I should be digging in this weekend on the project.


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RockyIce said:


> Update. I went on YearOne and ordered 4 different fuel pump to carburetor hard lines and looks like one of them is a perfect fit. So I should be able to swap it out and have a hard line which is ideal. The rest of the power steering parts should be here tomorrow so I should be digging in this weekend on the project.


Good deal.  Let us know what part number/line/year you found to fit as others may find themselves in the same boat. Pictures will be helpful as well.


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Good deal.  Let us know what part number/line/year you found to fit as others may find themselves in the same boat. Pictures will be helpful as well.


So I have one of the lines fitting really well but I can’t get it to not leak at the fuel pump fitting. It’s weeping gas. Is applying some thread sealant the right move or do I continue to remove and retighten the fitting a few times. Any ideas?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

RockyIce said:


> So I have one of the lines fitting really well but I can’t get it to not leak at the fuel pump fitting. It’s weeping gas. Is applying some thread sealant the right move or do I continue to remove and retighten the fitting a few times. Any ideas?
> View attachment 136781
> View attachment 136781


It may depend on where it is actually leaking from. If it is not seating at the flare, then putting sealant on the threads may not seal it as the gas will find its way along the tube and dribble out the nut end.

Tightening it and loosening may help to seat the flare IF it has been flared correctly. If the line is somewhat at an angle and not going in straight to meet the flare, ie the bend is just a hair off, then you still may not get a good seat.

If the line is stainless steel, they can often be a problem at the flare.  Several here on the forums use the stainless steel brake lines and complain that they do not seat well. Being the wheel cylinders/master cylinders are cast, you can apply a little more torque to get them to seat. But I believe that the technique is to repeat the tighten/loosen process.

I am not a fan of tighten and loosen as you do not want to over tighten and then strip out the threads on the fuel pump fitting and have to replace the pump.

Pull the line and observe the flare and make sure it look good/even. Slide the fitting down over the line/flare and make sure it seat evenly within the fitting and the flare is not cocked in any way.

You could do the tighten/loosen process, but don't go crazy over tightening it, but yet it has to be tight. Make sure you use a wrench on both the fuel pump fitting and fuel line. You can use some sealant. I like teflon tape, which is what I use. Seems to work on gas line/fittings when the need arises.


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

I think I tightened too tight and cracked the outlet piece on the fuel pump. So may need a new pump.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

RockyIce said:


> So I have one of the lines fitting really well but I can’t get it to not leak at the fuel pump fitting. It’s weeping gas. Is applying some thread sealant the right move or do I continue to remove and retighten the fitting a few times. Any ideas?


No on the thread sealant, no on the keep tightening. That's an inverted double flare fitting and should not need monster torque to seal. Remove the line and look at the flared end of the tubing to see if it's split or cracked there. Also make sure that both surfaces (the tubing end and the fitting in the fuel pump) are completely clean - no dirt specks or debris. It's possible that the line itself is defective - like if the flare was split with they made it and the didn't notice it. 

Here's a greatly exaggerated split on the sealing surface. Even a small crack in this area will cause a leak.









Bear


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. In hind sight, I was torquing the line too much. I definitely cracked the fitting on the pump. Leaking like crazy on under pressure on start up. I picked up a new pump. I’ll post an update once I swap it out and reconnect everything. 
One other question that I think I read in another thread. Is the main hard line the runs the length of the car supposed to be on the driver or passenger side? I expect that it’s the driver side since that is the side the pump is on. But mine is running down the passenger side?!?


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Alright. New fuel pump installed and fuel line adjusted and fitting! That took way more time and effort than planned but I think it’s all set. Learned something new in the process - my car is originally a 6 cylinder. Fuel line runs down passenger side instead of driver side. So I’ll be installing a new original replacement on drivers side.
Now have clearance for the power steering belt. So I’ll be tackling that project as well! Thanks for the help here!


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

Wound up using this line. 1970 GTO LeMans Fuel Pump to Carburetor Line for Ram Air...


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Looks good, but in the photo the gas line looks very close to the water hose? I might put an insulation sleeve on that section which may prevent gas boiling/heat soak problems later.


----------



## RockyIce (Jun 2, 2018)

PontiacJim said:


> Looks good, but in the photo the gas line looks very close to the water hose? I might put an insulation sleeve on that section which may prevent gas boiling/heat soak problems later.


Yes @PontiacJim I was worried about this. Can't tell from that picture but I've got about a 1/4" or a bit more clearance from the radiator hose. I'll probably take your suggestion and potentially insulate right at that bend. Thanks.


----------

